# Ignore lists?



## LosingFocus (30 Sep 2011)

I'm used to this feature fromother forums I frequent, but cant seem to find it here.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2011)

Who said that?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2011)

Click on your name top right, manage ignored users.


----------



## LosingFocus (30 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Click on your name top right, manage ignored users.



Ahhh, cheers Ian.


----------



## Noodley (30 Sep 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Any ideas?



Stop thinking anyone cares?


----------



## LosingFocus (30 Sep 2011)

Noodley said:


> Stop thinking anyone cares?


Doesn't even make sense


----------



## Noodley (30 Sep 2011)

I bet if you run a poll you'd find it does...


----------



## Fran143 (30 Sep 2011)

Who cares?


----------

